# Ford 901 Gold Demonstrater ?????



## tallgrass (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi guys. This is my first post on here. Hoping for some expert info from some of you guys. Here's the deal. I just bought a 59 Ford 901 Select o Speed serial # 98654. I just got it home and started checking it out to see just what I bought. First I noticed some gold paint on the side of a headlight, then noticed the hydralic pump is gold, gold on the nose, some on the back of the fan blades. Maybe more. The sheet metal doesn't have a dent on it, fenders are perfect. Power Steering, and wide front. Starts right up, needs carb rebuilt, gas drained ect.. Seems like it smokes a little, maybe just the carb. Seems to shift fine. Bought it to replace my 8N, or maybe to re-sell, not sure. Pretty damn sure it's a Gold Demo after reading up on them. At any rate, I'm thinking I may sell it to someone who has more passion and facilities, than I do, to restore this tractor. Ballpark what is it worth?? Or is anyone interested?? Tires are 90%, and has a power steering leak, but it's straight as any arrow, and farm fresh. Perfect to restore. Any advise or info would be much appreciated. Thanks in advance. Located in East Central, Kansas.


----------

